# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Fix Shifting/Skipping/Drifting & improve quality

## zizouth

Hi,

After 3 print my M3D beginning Shifting/Skipping/Drifting... I have fix it with just some WD40  :Smile:  on carbon axes and rolling. This also improve a lot the print quality & reduce noise!
Another point , the fan draws many PLA trash that slow/block the movement of the head

Maybe help

----------


## Duck

Keep in mind WD40 isn't a lubricant.  You're better using lithium grease or something similar.

----------

